

Simplest way to assign attribute values from constructor (initializer) in Ruby - gosuri
http://gregosuri.com/simple-way-to-assign-attribute-values-from-co

======
jamesbritt
You need to try running code before posting it anyplace.

"initalize" is not going to work.

~~~
gosuri
sorry about the typo.. its initialize

